# Ellie - soon to get a horse or pony (one day)



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi. 
This is a journal of my very non-horsey life.
Brown = Nana
Green = Me
Blue = commentry 

Day.1 It started with a simple e-mail. From my nana who owns an olive oil business with my grampa and a 50 acre farm. She asked me "What should I put on the kids menu for the cafe"


I simply reply with a list of things young children eat (nuggets, yogurt etc. At the end of the email, I make a little joke "How about $5.00 pat Bella the farm dog.

Seriously she replied how about pony rides.

From there on, email went back to and fro. I emailed an Aunty who promised to help me with my quest for a pony. And I let my friend help too


----------

